# Solved: cannot view 2008 r2 domain



## purge11 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi there,

Hope someone can help me or at least give me some tips. Two things really.
I have this test windows 2008 r2 server. I can connect to the internet on this server.
However my client xp machine, cannot see the server via windows explorer. 
I can however ping the windows 2008 r2 server. Using the servers ip of 192.168.1.230

I ve even tried with the firewalls turned off for some mins.

Another thing is I cannot also remote to the server on the internal LAN. Using RDP.
I am thinking do I have a DNS problem?

How can I resolve? Eventually, I want a machine to join this domain so I can test user logins.


Thanks.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is the XP computer joined to the domain? Is the client an XP Home or Professional version? Is there actually a domain set up with AD and DNS configured properly?


----------



## purge11 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes,

XP is professional, none of the client machines have joined to the domain. However when I go through explorer on the xp machine, I cannot even see the domain.

As far as I know, I have set up the domain as purge2008.com, but dns might be out of sync. What things can i do to check if it is configured ok? Nslookup? would that work?

Thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Join one of the workstations to the domain and see what happens.


----------



## purge11 (Aug 22, 2007)

ok,

I let you know tomorrow. I go check then


----------



## purge11 (Aug 22, 2007)

Well the domain could not be joined, but I did manage to get windows explorer off the client to at least see the 2008 domain. 

I did the following

I opened the Services MMC snap-in and saw that the following services were disabled:

* Function Discovery Resource Publication
* SSDP Discovery
* UPnP Device Host
* Computer Browser 

I enabled them and made sure they start up automatically.

Next I went to Network and sharing center and then click on "Advanced sharing settings",

I then made sure network discovery is turn on, file and printer sharing is turn on, public folder sharing is turned on"

I also checked IPv6 is removed, plus on advanced TCP/IP settings, made sure "Enable NetBios over TCP/IP" is ticked.

I still have some way to go, so I keep the issue open.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Why could the XP machine not join the domain? Do you have DNS configured properly and do the client machines have the server as their primary DNS address?


----------



## purge11 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hello,

I have managed to get the clients to join the domain. Just after turning on those services. Oddly enough the clients DNS was pointing elsewhere, but they still managed to join, although they joined slowly, so might end up changing the DNS.

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It is probably because they are getting an IP address via DHCP from another source (router probably) and not your server (DHCP not set up) and it is assigning a public DNS server address instead of your local one.


----------

